# Virenmails



## Heiko (28 März 2004)

Zur Zeit kursieren offensichtlich unter anderem folgende Mails:


> Dear user, the management of Computerbetrug.de mailing system wants to let you know that,
> 
> Our antivirus software has detected a large ammount of viruses outgoing
> from your email account, you may use our free anti-virus tool to clean up
> ...


und


> Dear user of "Computerbetrug.de" mailing domain,
> 
> Some of our clients complained about the spam (negative e-mail content)
> outgoing from your e-mail account. Probably, you have been infected by
> ...



Die Mails kommen angeblich von [email protected].

Es handelt sich dabei um gefakte Mails, die vom Wurm Beagle.N erzeugt werden, um sich selbst zu verbreiten. Die Absenderangaben haben nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Absender zu tun!
*Es wird dringend davon abgeraten, die beigefügte Datei zu öffnen!*
Hier verlässt keine Mail den Rechner, ohne mehrfach gescannt zu werden.
Insofern ist eine Virenverbreitung von hier aus zwar nicht gänzlich unmöglich, gleichwohl aber höchst unwahrscheinlich.
Auch solche Warnungen der Art "Sie haben uns einen Virus geschickt" werden *nicht* versandt.

Dies nur als Hinweis, bevor sich noch mehr Leute beschweren...


----------



## Tonguru (9 April 2004)

Das nimmt zur Zeit überhand. Bekomme seit Tagen vermehrt Mails, die so geschrieben sind, daß man sie mit Antiviren-Software in Bezug bringt. Meist dadurch daß ein Link zu einem bekannten Hersteller solcher Software unter der Mail steht.
Der Höhepunkt war heute eine angeblich von Symantec versandte Mail:

"The sample file you sent contains a new virus version of buppa.k.
Please update your virus scanner with the attached dat file.

Best Regards,
 Keria Reynolds"

Absender: [email protected]
Re: Virus Sample
Anlage: datfiles.zip (29,9 kB)

Ein tolles "Update"   :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2005)

So geht es mir auch jeden tag.Kann ich etwas dagegen machen?


----------



## stieglitz (14 Juni 2005)

Charlatan schrieb:
			
		

> So geht es mir auch jeden tag.Kann ich etwas dagegen machen?


Ganz schnell unbesehen löschen und dir ggf. eine Antispam Software zulegen.
Gegen Spam ist leider noch kein Kraut gewachsen.
Und dann schau dich mal hier um:
www.antispam-ev.de


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2005)

danke, das is ja schon mal was....


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Charlatan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut kommt auch im Quelltext den Absender zu suchen und an dessen abuse Adresse weiterleiten mit cc an die abuse-Adresse Deines Providers.
Spam beide zu.
Erst wenn die Provider richtig unter dem "Bummerang"-Spam leiden, kommt beiden Bewegung in den Laden .....


----------



## virenscanner (14 Juni 2005)

> Gut kommt auch im Quelltext den Absender zu suchen und an dessen abuse Adresse weiterleiten...


Wobei man den Header allerdings auf gefälschte Einträge absuchen sollte. Sonst schickt man den "Mist" auch noch an die falsche (nicht-zuständige) abuse-Abteilung eines falschen Providers...


----------



## Counselor (14 Juni 2005)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> ...gefälschte Einträge absuchen sollte. Sonst schickt man den "Mist" auch noch an die falsche (nicht-zuständige) abuse-Abteilung eines falschen Providers...


Wir hatten da schon erboste Anrufe von Mailserveradmins, die auf Fälschungen von Mailadressen mit unserem Domänennamen hereingefallen waren. Dummerweise ist es immer schwer, diesen Leuten ihren unverwüstlichen Glauben an den Mailheader auszureden.


----------

